# Album erstellen



## gartenfrau (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo, 
ich brauche Hilfe!!!!!
Ich bein kein PC Freak und möchte nun ein Album anlegen.. Wie bekomme ich die Bilder hierher???

LG Gartenfrau


----------



## Dr.J (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Album erstellen*

Guckste hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19818


----------

